# Alessi Sweet Roasted Italian Peppers? (Jar)



## Mylegsbig (May 17, 2005)

Hey i bought a jar of these sweet roasted italian style peppers in a glass jar from Alessi.  I figured they would be good on some kind of pasta.


What can i do with these?  Would they go with a penne with olive oil + mushrooms + parmesan cheese type dish?

What else can i do with these things?


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

this recipe's getting around! I just posted it for luvs when she asked what to do with jarred artichoke hearts. 
This is a really easy recipe - hope it helps.

* Italian Country Chicken TNT

3 Tbsp olive oil*
*1 large onion, cut into eighths*
*2 garlic cloves, minced*
*1 lb. boneless chicken breasts, cut into thin strips*
*salt and pepper*
*1-1/2 (6oz. each) jars of undrained marinated artichoke hearts*
*1 (7oz.) jar roasted red bell peppers, undrained*
*1/2 c. sliced black olives, drained*
*3/4 lb. tricolor fusilli, cooked, drained and still hot*
*Fresh grated parmesan*

*Heat oil in heavy large skillet over medium heat.*
*Add onion and garlic and cook till almost clear stirring occasionally, about 8 minutes. Add chicken and stir till meat is cooked through (about 5-7 min). Mix in artichoke hearts, peppers and olives. Heat through. Season with salt and pepper if desired. Pour over pasta and mix thoroughly. Sprinkle parmesan on top of each individual serving bowl.*


----------



## abjcooking (May 17, 2005)

On everyday italian Gida sliced them and put them onto a toasted piece of baguette with a touch of olive oil and after toasted she sliced them and put them onto the toast with some smoked mozzarella and stuck it under the broiler.  Makes a nice side dish.

I have also put them into pimiento cheese, Chicken a la King, Creamed chicken and biscuits, Chicken Tetrazzini, and Chicken Sensational.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5905&highlight=chicken+sensational


----------



## HanArt (May 17, 2005)

I roast my own (in the fall when they're cheap) and keep a supply in the freezer for roasted pepper soup. It's awesome stuff! You can make it healthy with just chicken broth, or decadent with heavy cream. It's also nice with the addition of shrimp.


----------



## jennyema (May 18, 2005)

Salads

Antipasti Platters

Crostini

Sauteed Chicken And Fish


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

they're good with provolone cheese sammiches on multi-grain bread.


----------

